# safe alternative to bundle me?



## bethanta (Jul 15, 2009)

I know this isn't usually the time of year people are talking about this, but I'm trying to get prepared for my first winter with a baby. I have read that the bundle me's aren't safe and that a shower cap style one is better. any recommendations on one of these? I don't really know how to go about finding one.

TIA


----------



## jojojojojo (Feb 4, 2009)

I use the Kiddopotamus CozyUp through this last New England winter. It was fine, but we didn't take any long walks through the snow or anything, we were only outside between the car and the building.


----------



## lunarlady (Jan 4, 2010)

I read that the new bundle me's are crash test rated, and are actually safe as long as you make sure the straps are tight to the child BEFORE you zip up the cover (no duh, as you can't adjust the straps once the cover is on.) I actually feel a bit better about the bundle me than I do about putting DD in the seat with her slippery snow suit on. The straps just seem to slide around so much. The fire department told me that you can't have a parka on the child at all if you want max safety. They said to just tuck a blanket over once the straps are done. It does work pretty well, but when it drops below zero I still went with the jacket AND the blanket.

Happy shopping.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunarlady* 
I read that the new bundle me's are crash test rated, and are actually safe as long as you make sure the straps are tight to the child BEFORE you zip up the cover (no duh, as you can't adjust the straps once the cover is on.) I actually feel a bit better about the bundle me than I do about putting DD in the seat with her slippery snow suit on. The straps just seem to slide around so much. The fire department told me that you can't have a parka on the child at all if you want max safety. They said to just tuck a blanket over once the straps are done. It does work pretty well, but when it drops below zero I still went with the jacket AND the blanket.

Happy shopping.

No, it's still not safe. There are no standards for testing of aftermarket testing, so there is no way for the manufacturer to claim that they have been tested and are safe.

Also, snowsuits are a big no-no. Anything thicker than a fleece jacket will compress in a crash and can cause the child to be ejected. It's a better bet to just dress the baby warmly in a good-quality fleece suit, and tuck blankets over the baby after the straps are tightened.


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

I use one of these:
http://www.cheekymonkey.ca/EasyCover.htm

I live in Edmonton AB and it regularly goes below -30 C here. This cover does not interfere with the harnesses at all. It goes over the top of the shell like a shower cap. I put DD in, cover her with a warm blanket, then slip on the cover.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

You can get the shower cap style ones at Walmart and possibly Target if you have one close, they are cheap (maybe $20) That's what we had and I really liked it.


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

Well I couldn't find one anywhere locally. Thankfully my mom had one that she actually made many years ago. I bet you could find some on eBay if you can't find any locally.


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

I got mine at Wal-Mart too. It was really cheap, way way cheaper than the Bundle Me. I used to buckle her in, put a blanket on her and then put the cover over top and she was toasty warm in there. We are in Canada too, so we understand cold winters!


----------

